# SENC water temps



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Whats the water like? 65 by easter?


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

I think it's 53 right now , I hope 66 by easter


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Going to push a long ways towards that this week!


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...It really don't mean a thing ifn it was up to 70.....like the last several springs.....water warms up and there still ain't $h!T to catch....this cold weather will effect us slam to fall......


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Emerald Isle was 55 and the sound was 58 yesterday. Clear sunny warm skies and the ocean temps should be 60-61 by Saturday.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not quite as optimistic on H2O temps in the surf as some of you. HOPE you are right! I always have an opinion: I look as much at the nite lows as day highs as far as H2O warming up. AND follow one temp location - they are all different! Ocean, inside -shallow - deep -- light bottom - dark bottom = diff temps. Gonna hit lower CFR this coming week. Will give a temp and sea mullet/toadie report. Best - glenn


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Me too Glenn. Gonna try tomorrow I think.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I caught fish starting in the spring till early December. There's more to catching fish than water temperature. The wind direction has just as much to do with it. The only time I got skunked was when I fish 2 times on the full moon.


----------



## Twystedweb (Apr 9, 2011)

rabbitdog2, I've begun to figure out some of the water temp patterns for the migratory fish (things long time NCers already know!) but I'm absolutely clueless on what effect wind direction has on fishing-would you mind sharing?


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Any time you have water tem above 63deg and a SW wind in the spring and summer go fishing!!!! NE wind in the fall and winter except on the full moon.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

rabbitdog2 said:


> Any time you have water tem above 63deg and a SW wind in the spring and summer go fishing!!!! NE wind in the fall and winter except on the full moon.


Except on full moon, you probably ought to try it more often.


----------



## Carolinadyrty (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.weather.com/maps/activit...collection=localwxforecast&presname=undefined

Still gonna be a few weeks till we hit a reliable 60+.

Trust me I'm itching but I don't wanna waste my time either. There are some reports of blues here n there.


----------



## Carolinadyrty (Feb 25, 2014)

*Here*

http://www.weather.com/maps/activit...collection=localwxforecast&presname=undefined

Still gonna be a few weeks till we hit a reliable 60+.

Trust me I'm itching but I don't wanna waste my time either. There are some reports of blues here n there.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Had all the full moon I want. Every time I fish full moon the undertoe is so rough all I do is reel my bait of the sand. Last time I had 6oz and it washed down the beach. I catch enough fish that I don't need that headache.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

rabbitdog2 said:


> Had all the full moon I want. Every time I fish full moon the undertoe is so rough all I do is reel my bait of the sand. Last time I had 6oz and it washed down the beach. I catch enough fish that I don't need that headache.


exactly


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Pomps and a few other species might be affected by this lingering cold but not Drum. I caught them all winter in the exact same place I killed them last November


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Here I go again. " rabbitdog2" do not give up on full moons. Early fall thru Jan - I love Full moons. Hard to get one with decent weather. Drum in surf, then sp trout in inlets and surf. My best sp trout trips have been on full moon nights in Nov, Dec, & Jan. Nov & Dec 50+ trout 2 - 4lbs - from the hill at Topsail Inlet, mid - late '70s - 2 of us. ~ '85 2 of us Jan full moon at Masonboro inlet jetty 14 trout weighed 62 lbs. Two were over 7. Long time ago! AND surf fishing on a clear full moon - I love seeing my shadow at 0100 at night!! Best - glenn


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

gshivar said:


> Here I go again. " rabbitdog2" do not give up on full moons. Early fall thru Jan - I love Full moons. Hard to get one with decent weather. Drum in surf, then sp trout in inlets and surf. My best sp trout trips have been on full moon nights in Nov, Dec, & Jan. Nov & Dec 50+ trout 2 - 4lbs - from the hill at Topsail Inlet, mid - late '70s - 2 of us. ~ '85 2 of us Jan full moon at Masonboro inlet jetty 14 trout weighed 62 lbs. Two were over 7. Long time ago! AND surf fishing on a clear full moon - I love seeing my shadow at 0100 at night!! Best - glenn


Absolutely


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Guys I know a lot of people tell me they catch fish on the full moon and that's great. I target whiting, pompano and flounder. I don't like to throw more than 3oz and I would rather throw 2. I can fish anytime I want to so 4 to 5 surf with an under toe that washes my rig 40 yrds before I can put my rod in the rod holder is just not enjoyable to me. If I do fish the full moon it will be from the pier. Don't get me wrong I'm not knocking people that fish the FM and I do appreciate the encouragement, I've just never had any luck with my bait washing and rolling around. Good luck and thanks.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Until someone proves it to me, I dont put too much stock on the full moon. There are too many other factors that effect fishing, like wind direction for one. Also, its rare for the water temperature to hit
60 and just stay there and never fall back down again. Water temperatures yoyo just like air temperatures before and after fronts. They don't yoyo as much though. For example, if the WT warms to
60F at Johnny Mercer by April 7th, which it could, it could fall back down to 57 by April 10th behind a cold front. Each time it falls it usually doesn't fall as much as the previous time, so that the overall trend is
up, but by no means straight up. If the wind is from the north at 20 kts for a whole week in mid april, the fishing is going to suck and the WT will suffer. When WTs are rising in April the fishing is usually good and bad when they are falling. And you dont need a WT of 60 to catch tons of sea mullet. 58 will suffice if the wind is favorable and the time of year is right.

It will be interesting to see if the sea mullet move up the coast and reach Wrightsville and Bogue by Thursday-Saturday. Maybe not big numbers yet, but I bet you can catch enough for dinner.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Saw where OCP water gauge went up to nearly 63 today and only drop to 60 overnight.... definitely getting warmer


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks better every day.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Apache Pier is reading 56deg. now I think last night it was 54deg


----------

